# Who do you want to run for president in 2020?



## botamico (Nov 25, 2017)

I would like to Dwayne Johnson aka The Rock run


----------



## Anonim (Nov 25, 2017)

Theyre all the same man, they all promise but once office hits they can do very little. The dynamics of capitalistic countries are simple. Obama wanted to do lots, he got many gray hairs trying..what he ended up with is deporting more people than trump ever will. They get briefed instructed all decisions are made before hand..speeches are president choice but if theyre no good (like trumps) they get help with those too...The russians speak some very true info about how american hierarchy works..
Ps russians are no good either but if you dig hard enough you will find out about some true george bush confessions

Sent from my SM-G550T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Arnold (Nov 25, 2017)

it does not matter, Trump will win again.


----------



## vortrit (Nov 25, 2017)

Who else?


----------



## Anonim (Nov 25, 2017)

vortrit said:


> Who else?


Id like to see him call xingpin a fool lmao. 
Prince bringing the big guns

Sent from my SM-G550T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Arnold (Nov 25, 2017)

Kid Rock


----------



## botamico (Nov 25, 2017)

Speaking of Kid Rock, I heard he was thinking of running for the senate representing Nebraska.


----------



## Arnold (Nov 25, 2017)

botamico said:


> Speaking of Kid Rock, I heard he was thinking of running for the senate representing Nebraska.



I thought it was Minnesota?


----------



## vortrit (Nov 25, 2017)

Either way, I think he said it was actually a joke.


----------



## botamico (Nov 25, 2017)

I just looked it up. He thought about running for senate out of Michigan, but he said fuck no last month.


----------



## vortrit (Nov 25, 2017)

botamico said:


> I just looked it up. He thought about running for senate out of Michigan, but he said fuck no last month.



Yeah, I figured it would be Michigan. I think that's where he's from. I believe he has an album coming out, so I bet he was just doing it as a publicity stunt.


----------



## botamico (Nov 25, 2017)

Either way, I  would like to someone else besides career politicians put a bid in for president.


----------



## botamico (Nov 25, 2017)

Sounds like a publicity stunt. That's show business for you.


----------



## Anonim (Nov 25, 2017)

botamico said:


> Sounds like a publicity stunt. That's show business for you.


Thats how it all starts, Arnold had the idea from a 90s movie about the future. Plus this fucking guy has a large liberal fanbase

Sent from my SM-G550T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## heckler7 (Nov 25, 2017)

Christopher Langan


----------



## vortrit (Nov 25, 2017)

heckler7 said:


> Christopher Langan



Is that Mr. T's real name?


----------



## botamico (Nov 26, 2017)

The man with the highest known IQ


----------



## Zaphod (Nov 26, 2017)

Prince said:


> I thought it was Minnesota?



Michigan.  He lives here.


----------



## Zaphod (Nov 26, 2017)

vortrit said:


> Is that Mr. T's real name?



Laurence Tureaud


----------



## heckler7 (Nov 26, 2017)

botamico said:


> The man with the highest known IQ


could be a good or bad idea, he may just decide to nuke the whole planet cause we are morons


----------



## charley (Nov 26, 2017)

...anybody would be an improvement over trumpski ...     ..


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 26, 2017)

Jessie Ventura


<insert giant winkfinger here>


----------



## solidassears (Nov 26, 2017)

theCaptn' said:


> Jessie Ventura
> 
> 
> <insert giant winkfinger here>



You have to be kidding; that pussy? Got his ass kicked by Chris Kyle, so he sues Kyles wife after Kyle is murdered? Yeah he's a real piece of work, but better than Obama or Clinton I have to admit.


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 27, 2017)

solidassears said:


> You have to be kidding; that pussy? Got his ass kicked by Chris Kyle, so he sues Kyles wife after Kyle is murdered? Yeah he's a real piece of work, but better than Obama or Clinton I have to admit.



Got no idea what you're talking about. I liked him in Predator! 


<insert giant winkfinger here>


----------



## solidassears (Nov 27, 2017)

theCaptn' said:


> Got no idea what you're talking about. I liked him in Predator!
> 
> 
> <insert giant winkfinger here>



Better read up; he was in a bar bad mouthing the SEALS, Chris Kyle (American Sniper) Kicked his ass and talked about it on a talk show. A few weeks later Chris was taking some messed up service man shooting, trying to help him cope and the messed up guy shoots him and kills him. Shortly after this goes down Venture (giant pussy) sues Kyles wife because of what Kyle talked about on the talk show. Venture is a has been who is in desperate straits for attention; he's a piece of shit. He's also dumber than a box of rocks.

Here's a short version

https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...case-where-no-one-won/?utm_term=.00b1d1ed1a4d


----------



## botamico (Nov 27, 2017)

It's hard to trust anyone these days to be the president.  Power corrupts and absolute power corrupts absolutely.  People with a conscious don't last long in politics and other professions.


----------



## ROID (Nov 27, 2017)

Trump will win. 

Can't say if it's a good idea or not but he will have a second term.


----------



## ROID (Nov 27, 2017)

solidassears said:


> Better read up; he was in a bar bad mouthing the SEALS, Chris Kyle (American Sniper) Kicked his ass and talked about it on a talk show. A few weeks later Chris was taking some messed up service man shooting, trying to help him cope and the messed up guy shoots him and kills him. Shortly after this goes down Venture (giant pussy) sues Kyles wife because of what Kyle talked about on the talk show. Venture is a has been who is in desperate straits for attention; he's a piece of shit. He's also dumber than a box of rocks.
> 
> Here's a short version
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...case-where-no-one-won/?utm_term=.00b1d1ed1a4d



In a interview I watched he denied that.


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 27, 2017)

solidassears said:


> Better read up; he was in a bar bad mouthing the SEALS, Chris Kyle (American Sniper) Kicked his ass and talked about it on a talk show. A few weeks later Chris was taking some messed up service man shooting, trying to help him cope and the messed up guy shoots him and kills him. Shortly after this goes down Venture (giant pussy) sues Kyles wife because of what Kyle talked about on the talk show. Venture is a has been who is in desperate straits for attention; he's a piece of shit. He's also dumber than a box of rocks.
> 
> Here's a short version
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...case-where-no-one-won/?utm_term=.00b1d1ed1a4d



Yep that's lame. Shame Hunter S Thompson is gone, he was next in my list. 


<insert giant winkfinger here>


----------



## vortrit (Nov 28, 2017)

botamico said:


> The man with the highest known IQ



I know. I was being a smartass, but thanks.


----------



## solidassears (Nov 28, 2017)

ROID said:


> In a interview I watched he denied that.



Sure and who is there to contradict him? No one; Chris Kyle the other guy involved is dead. That's why Venturea is such a piece of shit; going after the wife of a murdered man. No one with any integrity would do what he did.


----------



## botamico (Nov 28, 2017)

I think Joe Pesci would be a good candidate. From his movies, he looks like a person who can get shit done.


----------



## meanstreek (Nov 29, 2017)

roy moore


----------



## botamico (Nov 29, 2017)

If Roy Moore was to become president, I wonder if he would make groping women legal?


----------



## Zaphod (Nov 29, 2017)

The president can't make laws.


----------



## charley (Nov 29, 2017)

Zaphod said:


> The president can't make laws.




.... this asshole trump does whatever he wants, rule of law has always been a joke for the rich...


----------



## solidassears (Nov 29, 2017)

charley said:


> .... this asshole trump does whatever he wants, rule of law has always been a joke for the rich...



You spelled Obama wrong it's not Trump it's OBAMA.... Sheesh it's hard to imagine anyone could make such a stupid mistake, but I guess at this point anything is possible for you.


----------



## Arnold (Nov 29, 2017)

charley said:


> .... this asshole trump does whatever he wants, rule of law has always been a joke for the rich...



do you know how many executive orders Obama wrote? 

Go look it up I will wait...


----------



## Arnold (Nov 29, 2017)

William J. Clinton	
Total 364	

George W. Bush	
Total	291

Barack Obama	
Total 276	

Donald J. Trump	
Total 51


----------



## botamico (Nov 29, 2017)

How did this thread get so serious?


----------



## charley (Nov 29, 2017)

Prince said:


> do you know how many executive orders Obama wrote?
> 
> Go look it up I will wait...




,,,, you said you were gonna wait ???     you went all republican on me by once again not keeping your word.....     .. ..


----------



## charley (Nov 29, 2017)

Prince said:


> William J. Clinton
> Total 364
> 
> George W. Bush
> ...




,,,,,  *Trump is in year one, 8 years x's 51 comes out to 408 in the least, you're always doing that trumpian math...  it will be less because trumpski will either not be re-elected or if we're lucky he'll be dead..  *


----------



## botamico (Nov 29, 2017)

................................. .


----------



## botamico (Nov 29, 2017)

Anybody want to see Joe Pesci be the president?


----------



## charley (Nov 29, 2017)

botamico said:


> Anybody want to see Joe Pesci be the president?




  ......   _no !!!!     _...  [I do like Pesci]


----------



## Arnold (Nov 29, 2017)

charley said:


> ,,,,,  *Trump is in year one, 8 years x's 51 comes out to 408 in the least, you're always doing that trumpian math...  it will be less because trumpski will either not be re-elected or if we're lucky he'll be dead..  *



No he has overturned most of Obama's damage, once again you're wrong.


----------



## charley (Nov 30, 2017)

Prince said:


> No he has overturned most of Obama's damage, once again you're wrong.



... Trumpy & his white supporters are so scared of black people, that trumpski feels the need to overturn everything Obama did...  if you can't see that it's because you're one of the scared whites...  & trust me Rob , you are one of the 'scared whites', so you'll probably will respond with more fear based ignorance...     ...


----------



## BadGas (Nov 30, 2017)

I saw the same ROID.. Jesse Ventura isn't a bad dude by any means.. 

For anyone out there seeking the truth, I would recommend that you not choos WaPo for your news content any longer, as they are almost a wholly owned subsidiary of the CIA now.. Thanks to the $600MIL contract they gave Bezos, I think it's fair to say he prints what he's told to. 

Does anyone remember: I believe it was back in 2013, that the US quietly repealed the lifetime ban on propaganda in the news.. Over XMAS break I believe.
Can't blame that on Drudge, Alex Jones, or RT news.. It was our own elected officials that repealed that ban. Wonder what they had in mind. 

Back to this Ventura/Kyle thing
Kyle wrote in his new book at the time that he smacked Jesse Ventura in front of a bar full of Seals. Ventura says it never happened and that's why he sued Kyle. Unfortunately, Kyle did die before the proceedings could play out.. so his estate got sued. Ventura won $1.8MIL def of character lawsuit.. Then appeals court overturned but DID SAY THEY CAN RETRY THE SUIT.. Which Ventura says he plans to do. 

For those who are interested .. here's an article in MILITARY.com that gives you real good idea of what happened and where it's at:
https://www.military.com/daily-news...hris-kyle-estate-fighting-37k-legal-bill.html




ROID said:


> In a interview I watched he denied that.


----------



## charley (Nov 30, 2017)

I've always liked Jesse, he would speak his mind in spite of political correctness or opposition... I'd vote for him..     ..

.. nice post gassy    ..


----------



## Arnold (Nov 30, 2017)

charley said:


> ... Trumpy & his white supporters are so scared of black people, that trumpski feels the need to overturn everything Obama did...  if you can't see that it's because you're one of the scared whites...  & trust me Rob , you are one of the 'scared whites', so you'll probably will respond with more fear based ignorance...     ...



you're such an idiot, that is all.


----------



## charley (Nov 30, 2017)

Prince said:


> you're such an idiot, that is all.


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 6, 2017)

Unlike last time maybe anyone that's a decent human being could run. I have absolute confidence the dems will 100% fuck that up again.


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 6, 2017)

Poor widdle Trumpy didn't want to really win last time. He wants to go back to his cushy rich man life. Be interesting to see what happens in 2020.


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 6, 2017)

Maybe he will say he has bone spurs


----------



## Arnold (Dec 6, 2017)

charley said:


>



to make comparison's of our POTUS to Hitler (a mass murderer) displays your gross ignorance for history, and shows just how sick and brainwashed by the far left you really are. #SAD


----------



## botamico (Dec 6, 2017)

Capitol hill needs an overhaul.


----------



## botamico (Dec 6, 2017)

Trump winning was different. It reminds me of the 2014 Virginia republican primaries when David Brat with $200,000 beat out then house majority leader Eric Cantor who had $5,000,000 to spend on campaigning.  A small time economics professor with way less money taking out the #2 republican in a primary sent shock waves across capitol hill letting them know people are getting tired of career politicians and want outsiders. That is why Trump got elected and that is why I started this thread; to see if there are some more outsiders who we the people would like see kick some of them career politicians asses out of DC.


----------



## botamico (Dec 6, 2017)

We all have difference of opinions about Trump,  Obama, Bush, Clinton,etc. I don't hate them. Shit, I bump heads with my brothers all the time on different issues; it doesn't mean I hate them. We can disagree, then go drink a couple of cold ones and laugh about it later. I can tell you what brings people together; laughter, food, and music.


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 6, 2017)

Prince said:


> to make comparison's of our POTUS to Hitler (a mass murderer) displays your gross ignorance for history, and shows just how sick and brainwashed by the far left you really are. #SAD



Anyone that doesn't know America is in the business of mass murder via our military is not paying attention. We murder innocent people every day, millions of them.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 6, 2017)

Little Wing said:


> Anyone that doesn't know America is in the business of mass murder via our military is not paying attention. We murder innocent people every day, millions of them.



what does that have to do with making Trump to Hitler comparison's?


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 6, 2017)

Obama was a mass murderer while in office. Trumps killing more civilians than Obama did. Blood on your hands is blood on your hands especially if it's innocent blood.


----------



## charley (Dec 6, 2017)

botamico said:


> Trump winning was different. It reminds me of the 2014 Virginia republican primaries when David Brat with $200,000 beat out then house majority leader Eric Cantor who had $5,000,000 to spend on campaigning.  A small time economics professor with way less money taking out the #2 republican in a primary sent shock waves across capitol hill letting them know people are getting tired of career politicians and want outsiders. That is why Trump got elected and that is why I started this thread; to see if there are some more outsiders who we the people would like see kick some of them career politicians asses out of DC.




.... it was the tea party that got Cantor thumped out of office...


----------



## blergs. (Dec 8, 2017)

Arnold or jim carry would be cool to see.


----------



## botamico (Dec 9, 2017)

George Clooney was entertained as running for governor of California.  I think he would be a stand up guy for president.


----------



## dogsoldier (Dec 9, 2017)

Randy Quaid has said he will be running against Bernie and Trump in 2020.  That is if the space aliens leave him alone long enough.


----------



## dagambd (Dec 13, 2017)

Mark Cuban 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PrincipalSkinner (Mar 25, 2018)

botamico said:


> I would like to Dwayne Johnson aka The Rock run


Oprah....or Bernie 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## T Woods (Mar 26, 2018)

Bill Maher and Steven Colbert.


----------



## Anabolik2k (Mar 26, 2018)

Bertil Fox


----------



## dagambd (Mar 26, 2018)

Anyone but trump. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## charley (Mar 26, 2018)

Robert DiMaggio  [only if trump doesn't become king for life]


----------



## Arnold (Mar 27, 2018)

Trump will be re-elected not a doubt in my mind.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 27, 2018)

dagambd said:


> Anyone but trump.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I know cause he has done a terrible job so far right?


----------



## charley (Mar 27, 2018)

Prince said:


> Trump will be re-elected not a doubt in my mind.










.......      ,,,   lol


----------



## dagambd (Mar 27, 2018)

Prince said:


> I know cause he has done a terrible job so far right?



I?d try to reason with you but you can?t fix stupid.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## charley (Mar 27, 2018)

dagambd said:


> I?d try to reason with you but you can?t fix stupid.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




.....  truth be told !!!     hey dagambd....  what does your avi name mean ??  just wondering .....


----------



## dagambd (Mar 27, 2018)

charley said:


> .....  truth be told !!!     hey dagambd....  what does your avi name mean ??  just wondering .....



Just part of my name and initials. I?m not that creative. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## charley (Mar 27, 2018)

dagambd said:


> Just part of my name and initials. I?m not that creative.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





thanks bro.................    ....


----------



## bomb_r2 (Mar 27, 2018)

I would cream my fucking jeans if TREY GOWDY became president


----------



## Arnold (Mar 27, 2018)

bomb_r2 said:


> I would cream my fucking jeans if TREY GOWDY became president



now you are going to get Chuck all excited...


----------



## BadGas (Mar 27, 2018)

I can't believed I actually got to respond before Charley comes unglued on this recommedation...lol. 

And Trump will get reelected... orange skin and hair.. that pornstar barebacker. 



bomb_r2 said:


> I would cream my fucking jeans if TREY GOWDY became president





Prince said:


> now you are going to get Chuck all excited...


----------



## charley (Mar 27, 2018)

Prince said:


> now you are going to get Chuck all excited...




 ...  you guys make a cute couple...


----------



## dagambd (Mar 28, 2018)

charley said:


> ...  you guys make a cute couple...






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arnold (Mar 28, 2018)

charley said:


> ...  you guys make a cute couple...



If you ever called me a racist to my face I would punch you in the throat you little faggot.


----------



## bomb_r2 (Mar 28, 2018)

charley said:


> ...  you guys make a cute couple...



Aryan brotherhood is where it?s at . The klan is for hillbillies


----------



## BadGas (Mar 28, 2018)

This is in true Charley form right here.. 



charley said:


> ...  you guys make a cute couple...


----------



## BadGas (Mar 28, 2018)

I would fuck with either group. Under the radar is where it's at.



bomb_r2 said:


> Aryan brotherhood is where it?s at . The klan is for hillbillies


----------



## charley (Mar 28, 2018)

Prince said:


> If you ever called me a racist to my face I would punch you in the throat you little faggot.




....I ain't running anywhere...only way that would happen is if you had two guys to hold my arms...  we know your style...  you fucking asswipe !!!!


----------



## Arnold (Mar 28, 2018)

charley said:


> ....I ain't running anywhere...only way that would happen is if you had two guys to hold my arms...  we know your style...  you fucking asswipe !!!!



I will have a booth at this year's Mr. O expo come by and try it I fucking dare you.


----------



## bomb_r2 (Mar 29, 2018)

Prince said:


> I will have a booth at this year's Mr. O expo come by and try it I fucking dare you.




Im going to bring a frog and make you kiss it , then I?m going to throw smoke bombs and make the fruitiest fag appear and call you the fag Prince jk


----------



## charley (Mar 29, 2018)

Prince said:


> I will have a booth at this year's Mr. O expo come by and try it I fucking dare you.






......  BLAH BLAH BLAH...       ...


----------



## BadGas (Mar 30, 2018)

Thank god for he has.. and hopefully more to come.. 

Toss them all right next to the TPP/TAP.. dead where they lie and should be.. 



Prince said:


> No he has overturned most of Obama's damage, once again you're wrong.


----------



## bomb_r2 (Mar 30, 2018)

Prince is gonna show u his die arische brudenschaft tattoo up close Charlie !


----------



## charley (Mar 30, 2018)

bomb_r2 said:


> Prince is gonna show u his die arische brudenschaft tattoo up close Charlie !




.... that Nazi shit is for weak pussies.......     is that you bro, are you a weak pussy ???


----------



## Oldschool (Mar 31, 2018)

charley said:


> ......  BLAH BLAH BLAH...       ...



I think you should show up and end this bitch fest... its getting old.


----------



## charley (Mar 31, 2018)

OldSkool said:


> I think you should show up and end this bitch fest... its getting old.




..what are you saying ??


----------



## Oldschool (Apr 1, 2018)

charley said:


> ..what are you saying ??



I think they call it,

"Put up or shut up."


----------



## charley (Apr 2, 2018)

OldSkool said:


> I think they call it,
> 
> "Put up or shut up."




.... I don't understand your post....    make it obvious ,& I'll respond..


----------



## dagambd (Apr 2, 2018)

charley said:


> .... I don't understand your post....    make it obvious ,& I'll respond..



He wants to see your dick. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## charley (Apr 2, 2018)

dagambd said:


> He wants to see your dick.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




.... I don't know why he wants to peek at my little white dick for ...?!?!?!?!?    ''''


----------



## Oldschool (Apr 3, 2018)

charley said:


> .... I don't understand your post....    make it obvious ,& I'll respond..



You got called out because you ran your mouth...
So either answer the call or STFU but dont hide behind your keyboard and keep flipping shit.

I dont have a dog in this fight but you loose credibility when you wont man up...


----------



## charley (Apr 3, 2018)

OldSkool said:


> You got called out because you ran your mouth...
> So either answer the call or STFU but dont hide behind your keyboard and keep flipping shit.
> 
> I dont have a dog in this fight but you loose credibility when you wont man up...



..I've treated you with some respect in the past, those days are done ..  you're more like 'OLD FOOL' over here.... keep your mouth shut about shit you know zero about...

.. you don't know shit that goes on over here,,, big 153 posts..  wow !!!   player..  

... why are you starting shit with me ??   you should apologize ...  scumbag !!


----------



## Zaphod (Apr 3, 2018)

I should run for president.  The Secret Service would love me!  I don't golf, I don't go on extravagant vacations, etc.  Nobody owns me and I don't owe anyone any favors.  Just because someone donates to me doesn't mean I'm doing them a favor.  It just means they donated to me.  I'd veto so much shit and it would drive the entire government batshit insane.  If it doesn't make sense or it doesn't do anything positive BAM!  VETO!  But you'd have to put up with a president who dresses casual.  Very casual.  And I'd defund the FCC because I'd swear on live television.  Don't want stations going bankrupt because I've got a severe potty mouth.


----------



## charley (Apr 3, 2018)

Zaphod said:


> I should run for president.  The Secret Service would love me!  I don't golf, I don't go on extravagant vacations, etc.  Nobody owns me and I don't owe anyone any favors.  Just because someone donates to me doesn't mean I'm doing them a favor.  It just means they donated to me.  I'd veto so much shit and it would drive the entire government batshit insane.  If it doesn't make sense or it doesn't do anything positive BAM!  VETO!  But you'd have to put up with a president who dresses casual.  Very casual.  And I'd defund the FCC because I'd swear on live television.  Don't want stations going bankrupt because I've got a severe potty mouth.




.. well you got my vote Z ... a vote for a better world ...


----------



## bio-chem (Apr 3, 2018)

charley said:


> ... Trumpy & his white supporters are so scared of black people, that trumpski feels the need to overturn everything Obama did...  if you can't see that it's because you're one of the scared whites...  & trust me Rob , you are one of the 'scared whites', so you'll probably will respond with more fear based ignorance...     ...



Holy hell. Trump has as many warts as a witch on Halloween, but to sit there and call a Trump supporter a racist is plain ignorant and boorish to the overall need we have of real social discourse in this country.

Some racists voted for Trump, certainly doesn't mean all of them did, or that all Trump voters were racist. Saying otherwise invalidates your opinion. Trump won because the people of the US wanted to vote against established DC politics. Trump was and is the poster boy for non status quo of DC, and his Presidency has shown that. He was running against Clinton, a woman who represented established, entrenched, and corrupt DC politics. Had the Democratic National Party allowed Bernie Sanders (their anti-establishment candidate) then he would have won handily. All you die hard, tribal, liberal, democrat, anti-Trump haters only have your own corrupt party to blame. 

Trump has porn stars in his closet. Something no one is surprised about, and really no one gives a damn about. Clinton however has actual skeletons in her closet. Like legit dead bodies. The fact the Clinton Foundation closed down 12 seconds after that family has no more political influence shows the scary level of corruption. Anything Trump did immoral Bill Clinton also did, and did it while in the White House all while Hillary was defending a rapist in court. so when everyone is covered in feces don't talk about the other side like there is some moral high ground. 

If people want Trump to lose then you better start rooting against the economy...........anyone, anyone? is anyone rooting that the economy is going to tank and we will go through a recession? didn't think so. IF the economy holds, if we keep getting fat tax return checks, and we all have jobs then Trump will continue to look like a clown while being an idiot on twitter for a second 4 year term. he might just turn the second floor of the White House into the resurrected Playboy mansion complete with Quaaludes and orgies and the American people aren't going to give a flying fuck, other than to bitch about it on the internet.

What we need is a moderate, level headed, former military leader who has the silver tongue of Obama to come and run against Trump. Yes, i'm talking about a fucking Unicorn here, but a man can dream can't he?


----------



## charley (Apr 3, 2018)

... shit does get out of hand sometimes when arguing with prince...  usually I'm feeling angry when I write a post like that, trying to respond when somebody is insulting me, or in Rob's case, my point was that for Obama's 8 years all you'd hear is negative anti Obama shit, so now that trump's in office turnabout is more than fair play.... I never heard a good word for Obama.....   I would like an HONEST, moderate man, with a military resume ....  you know honesty will never happen with trump ...  #SAD


----------



## Oldschool (Apr 3, 2018)

charley said:


> ..I've treated you with some respect in the past, those days are done ..  you're more like 'OLD FOOL' over here.... keep your mouth shut about shit you know zero about...
> 
> .. you don't know shit that goes on over here,,, big 153 posts..  wow !!!   player..
> 
> ... why are you starting shit with me ??   you should apologize ...  scumbag !!



There you go again...
Do you take medication?


----------



## Bluntson (Apr 6, 2018)

I'm voting Jesse Ventura.


----------



## Oldschool (Apr 7, 2018)

https://youtu.be/eYCl_0gfYnE


----------



## Anabolik2k (Apr 7, 2018)

Trump for Prez, best in history...


----------



## charley (Apr 7, 2018)




----------



## charley (Apr 7, 2018)




----------



## charley (Apr 7, 2018)




----------



## charley (Apr 7, 2018)




----------

